# تحميل برنامج Primavera 6 روابط ميديا فير



## mokh (5 فبراير 2010)

Primavera 6​

http://www.mediafire.com/?ihyw8cccszm

http://www.mediafire.com/?n30idtep8kt

http://www.mediafire.com/?873h6zmw7a5

http://www.mediafire.com/?jzy3bi2ghwe

http://www.mediafire.com/?wrcynoxynqe

http://www.mediafire.com/?om4zzwxkqqa


المصدر :
البحث فى ميديا فير


----------



## farahat_zahran (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## farahat_zahran (7 فبراير 2010)

لازم يكون موجود Product Key


----------



## farahat_zahran (7 فبراير 2010)

لقد حصلت علي product key 
EC-C01


----------



## mokh (7 فبراير 2010)

farahat_zahran قال:


> لازم يكون موجود product key



اتفضل با هندسه 
اى خدمه


----------



## eng\memo (27 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عزت منصور (8 مارس 2010)

ساعدوني نزلت الملفات لكن الdata base موش شغالة و كل شوية تظهر ادخل كلمة المرور ادخل admin يقول errror


----------



## ياسر البدوى (17 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع 
والله يوفق الجميع 
م . ياسر البدوى:28:


----------



## ياسر البدوى (17 مارس 2010)

انا بحمل بس الملف الخامس مش بيتحمل مش عارف اية السبب


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (17 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على البرنامج الرائع *​ 
*تم التنزيل بنجاح ولكن للأسف نزلت الملفات لكن الdata base موش شغالة و كل شوية تظهر ادخل كلمة المرور ادخل admin يقول لازم نعمل ظبط للDATA BASE 
ممكن المساعده
​*


----------



## yasser5 (20 مارس 2010)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك الله فيك


----------



## طه نورالدين (7 أبريل 2010)

حملت النسخة وهي رائعة
كل الملفات جيدة و غير معطوبة هناك مشكل فقط مع License
استعموا ملف اخر انه مع المرفقات
و من كانت معه مشكلة بالدخول بكلمة السر admin amin او اخطأ في اول تثبيت له
يرجى حذف البرنامج و كذلك Microsoft SQL Server 2005 مع قاعدة بيانات primevari6
كليا مع الجهاز و حذف مخلفات و اعادة تشغيل الحاسوب من جديد
ثبته مرة اخرى على بركة الله و سينجح الامر


----------



## الـسـيـد جـمـيـل (11 أبريل 2010)

شـكـرا عـلى الـبـرنـامـج الـرائـع ولـكـن عـنـدمـا أريـد فـتـح الـبـرنـامـج يـطـلـب كـلـمـة مـرور وأكـتـب admin ولـكـن تـظـهـر رسـالـة Unable to connect to the database
رجـاء الـمـسـاعـدة فى ايـجـاد حـل لـهـذه الـمـشـكـلـة وأكـون شـاكـر جـدا لـحـسـن تـعـاونـكـم
أخـوكـم الـسـيـد جـمـيـل


----------



## هاني علي 26 (15 أبريل 2010)

البرنامج لايفتح بسببب admin و كلمه السر ارجووووووووووووكم فيدوني


----------



## هاني علي 26 (15 أبريل 2010)

أحمد_مرزبان قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على البرنامج الرائع *​
> *تم التنزيل بنجاح ولكن للأسف نزلت الملفات لكن الdata base موش شغالة و كل شوية تظهر ادخل كلمة المرور ادخل admin يقول لازم نعمل ظبط للDATA BASE
> ممكن المساعده
> ​*


 عند التسطيب نختار الاختيار الثاني (stand alone) لاننا نقوم بتنصيب البرنامج كوحده مستقله وليس مرتبطا ب(sever) 
اتمني ان اكون افدك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس هادي كنعان (27 أبريل 2010)

بعد ازنكم شرحولنا كيف نقوم بتنزيل هالبرنامج بالتفصيل لان ما عم ينزل معي ولا باي طريقة
ولكم الشكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed211 (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج ولكن بعد تسطيب البرنامج وجدت ان المفتاح الليسنس كاى يحتاج الى ابديت برجاء تحديثه لوتكرمت لان البرنامج بعد التسطيب مرضاش يفتح معايا ومع ذلك لك جزيل الشكر ياهندسه


----------



## Nour Eldein (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا وان شاء الله هانزله


----------



## محمودشمس (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لنا فيك وجزاك عنا خير


----------



## البار بوالديه (20 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك خير انا بنزل البرنامج وربنا يجعل كل استفاده اى مهندس يستفيد بها من البرنامج سواء صغرت ام كبرت فى ميزان حسنات وتستثمر عن رب العباد


----------



## محمد دهشورى (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج وجزكا لله خير


----------



## حمدى محمد موسى (23 مايو 2010)

برجاء تصحيح الروابط 
شكراً لادارة البرنامج


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (23 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (23 مايو 2010)

lمشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيراً - وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelhameid (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yagoub omer (10 يونيو 2010)

بعض الروابط لاتعمل لتحميل برنامج ال
primavera-6
وفقك الله


----------



## م قاسم محمد (8 يوليو 2010)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## طارق خيري (4 أغسطس 2010)

وبعد ما احمل الست روابط مادا افعل


----------



## mokh (4 أغسطس 2010)

طارق خيري قال:


> وبعد ما احمل الست روابط مادا افعل



اتك على واحد منهم وفكه كلهم هيتفكو 
وبعدين ثبت البرنامج


----------



## طارق خيري (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## طارق خيري (4 أغسطس 2010)

متشكر جدا علي المعلومة


----------



## طارق خيري (4 أغسطس 2010)

وكيف استخدم الكراك


----------



## amrsawy (9 أغسطس 2010)

ليه لا يعمل كونكت ع الدتا بيز حد عارف اليوزر والبساورد بتاع الدتا بيز


----------



## shaier86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

thank's


----------



## أبو العز عادل (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## jason bourn (22 أغسطس 2010)

good work


----------



## حسين فياض الحاج (25 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك لما يحب ويرضا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجاري التحميل...


----------



## zozational (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا بس ادعيلي انه يشتغل


----------



## asmaa_asm (30 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## طارق ابو يوسف (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .... ارجو المساعدة للضرورة القصوى ....
انا حملت البرنامج وكله تمام بس ال licinse صلاحيتها انتهت على ما اعتقد عشان كدة مافيش connect مع الdata base ارجو المساعدة pleaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بالرغم اني ارى من الردود ان هناك مشاكل في البرنامج
الا اني بدأت في التحميل وربنا ييسر الحال كده واقدر اشغل البرنامج بدون مشاكل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طارق ابو يوسف (16 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخوان فين الردود البرنامج لا يعمل 
i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed help


----------



## eng_moom (19 سبتمبر 2010)

حياكم الله
ولكن انا عندى مشكلة فى database بعد كتابة باس ورد admin بيطلب الداتا باز وانا مش عارف اعمل ايه:86:


----------



## goldenman66 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط الخامس لا يعمل ارجوا المساعده


----------



## Forbidden jasmine (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا علي البرنامج


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (23 سبتمبر 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااا يا هندسة


----------



## waelfawaz (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكر*

شكراً لصاحب الموضوع، وللعضو طه نورالدين على وضعه ملف الترخيص الصالح.


----------



## عمرو فولى عثمان (28 سبتمبر 2010)

فين البرنامج


----------



## عادل متولي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاء الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## مروه طارق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الجزء الخامس و السادس لا يتحمل
ارجو الافاده


----------



## الإمير (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اكتمل التحميل والبرنامج شغال الحمد لله جزاكم الف خير لصاحب الموضوع والمهندس الى وضع الكود


----------



## ابوعمار89 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

فيه مشكلة اثناء فك الضغط مع ان الparts كلها فى فولدر واحد


----------



## إسماعيل عبيد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا*

مشكور جدا

وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## رضا فايد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر للاخ الفاضل طه نور الدين لقد انهية معاناتى برفع ملف license ولك منى خالص تحياتى لقد فعل ماقلت وشتغل البرنامج


----------



## muneermakka (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على البنامج واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ashraf_gamal70 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

أريد نسخه تتماشى مع ويندوز 7 64ك
وشكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## ali atef ahmed (7 ديسمبر 2010)

يا حماعة فى كراك ولا حاجة قبل مااحمل


----------



## ehabmagdy007 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراحة مجهود تشكر علية بس يا ريت ايضاح كيفية عمل الكراك


----------



## islam.nazeer (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستر مان (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*تصحيح الأخطاء*

السلام عليكم 

يا جماعة كثرة الاسئلة :18:

أخوكم طه نور الدين حط الحل في الصفحة الثانية وهو الحل الصحيح 
user name :-admin
password:-admin
database PMDB

الي بواجه مشكلة يمحي كل شي متعلق بالبرنامج من الجهاز كل الملحقات وكأنو ما نزلو قبل هيك وبعد كدة يعيد تنصيبه بالطريقة الصحيحة ويتأكد انو نزل البرنامج بشكل صحيح

No need for sample projects 
stand alone installation
and use the licience attached in page 2 from use brother taha noor aldeen

it works with me and it will work with u

thx taha :56::56::56:


----------



## inssan (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا رجالة ربنا يكرمكم و يصلح حالكم


----------



## aaaccc11 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا يااستاذ ربي ما يحرمنا منك ومن مشاركاتك القيمة


----------



## aaaccc11 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

البرنامج جيد والتصريح ممتاز


----------



## soliman21 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

i cant dowload part 2 can you please upload it again
thanks and best regards
mohamed soliman


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع بس حقيقي يوجد مشكله كبيره في الداتا 
تصعب معها فتح البرنامج ارجو المساعده في حل هذه المشكله


----------



## مستر مان (30 ديسمبر 2010)

any file which cannt be downloaded u can check for it after a few hours
this problem founded on mediafire

u must have the lastest downloader 
i repeat there are no problems on the program iam running it right now

check your conection and setting 

thx alot


----------



## elbobsameh (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور بجد على المجهود الرائع بس البرانامج عاوز كراك ولا حاجة


----------



## مأمون (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود في تقديم البرنامج ولكن عندي سؤال :
1-لماذا تم تحميل البرنامج في 6 روابط ؟برجاء الشرح عن بقية الروابط 
2- البرنامج لا يعمل بشكل صحيح .
3- برجاء شرح خطوات تنزيل البرنامج خطوة خطوة.
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فراس محمد جاسم (1 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## فراس محمد جاسم (2 فبراير 2011)

صديقي العزيز,بالنسبه للبرنامج ارجو ان تبعثلي licence file لانه نزل عندي بشكل غير منتظم بالكتابه مع الشكر الجزيل اخ mokh


----------



## eng_ah_maher (3 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة الجزء الثالث مش بيتحمل معايا يا ريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## nn_nn (4 مارس 2011)

يا شباب الجزء الاول مش راضى يتحمل معايا ......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aly yousef (6 مارس 2011)

كلما اجتهدت في البحث عن معلومه او برنامج وفشلت في الحصول عليها واوشكت ان ايأس يهديني الله الي هذا الموقع فاجد بغيتي حقيقتا يعجز السان عن الشكر
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا من كل قلبي


----------



## moha11234 (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng_Mostafa86 (31 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ريم ريمو (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo samara (5 أبريل 2011)

مهندس عزت انا عندى نفس المشكلة هل الويندوز عندك 7 (64 ) بيت وشكر خاص الى mokh
على المجهود الكبير دة وربنا يوفقك الامة العربية كلها الى الخير والتقدم


----------



## SA1313 (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعد تحميل الملفات ظهرت رساله تبين عدم التوافق مع وندوز7 ما العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا... :11::11::11:


----------



## fsmadi1 (13 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية
ممكن ارشادي لحل المشكلة مع windows 7 تم التنصيب كامل بس بيعطي مشكلة License مع اني جربت مرتين
ممكن المساعدة
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## abo samara (14 أبريل 2011)

للاسف برنامج البريماافيرا اذا نزل مرة على الجهاز والبرنامج مشتغلش لازم الويندوز يتفرمت لان البرنامج فية فيلات sQl ودة لازم تتشال كلها من كذا حتى انا كان عندى مشكلة كان عندى widows 7 (64)bit شيلت الويندوز وجبت نسخة تانية واشتغل كويس بس فية بعض النصائح
(نختار prim stand alone لو استخدام فرد) (اذا طلب licence اضغط على browes اختار فيل licence) فية كذا شاشة هتتطلع فيها كذا رقم ماتغيرش حاجة وامشى عادى جدا هيشتغل ان شاء اللة بعد تستيب البرنامج وعند تشغيلة يطلب منك باسورد ادخل admin او سيبها فاضية وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء اللة


----------



## أبو تيم عبود (17 أبريل 2011)

أرجوكم بعد ما نزلت البرنامج تظهر مشكلة الdatabase ياريت حد يقولى الحل لإستخدام البرنامج


----------



## hmt241 (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## omar_12345 (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كيكوكيكو (27 أبريل 2011)

بدأ التجميل شكرا


----------



## نجانجا (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## نورباسم فرحات (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكورا جزيرا يا بشمهندسين


----------



## ايمن شعبان (2 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (3 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد1975 (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nwawy (25 يونيو 2011)

عند تسطيب البريمفيرا فيه مشكلة فى الداتا بيس ..... ارجو ايجاد الحل وارساله على البريد الا ليكترونى الخاص بى 
وشكرا


----------



## engwah (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد قريسو (21 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جاري التنزيل*​


----------



## ashrafomar2003 (22 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة هل لابد ان يكون برنامج SQL Server مثيت على الجهاز ؟
أرجو الافادة حيث ان البرنامج لا يفتح معى النافذة
وشكرا


----------



## عثمان فل (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا كثير على البرنامج

لكن عندي مشكل مع الداتا باز كونفيجيرايشن

data base configuration ?
يمكن توضيح


----------



## zaidhassanj (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور والف شكر


----------



## saifalshalchy (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الجزء الرابع والخامس لايعمل


----------



## محمد محمد أبوعرب (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عماد الكيلانى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليك يا اخى وبارك الله فيك بس لو تكرمت انت واحبانا فىالموقع اعطاى دروس تعليمية للبرنامج باللغة العربية افادكم الله


----------



## mister.civil (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلمو يا مهندسين والشكر خاص للمهندس الوصلنا لي الكي لاني بالجد دورت عليه كتير


----------



## eng.z.n (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## karoma2007 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير جميعا


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا على البرنامج الرائع*​


----------



## osama31877 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ايه المشكله
ممكن تساعدوني في التثبيت


----------



## mohamedsalem75 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود طيب فوق المستوي بصراحة اكثر من رائع لقد تم التحميل وتصطيب البرنامج جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسنات من ساعدونا فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## tofeiraq (4 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي طه هذه الطريقة الوحيدة التي نجحت
بارك الله فيك


----------



## arc_n (18 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت طريقه التثبيت من فضلك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماهرالعبادي (26 يناير 2012)

مــــــــــع الشـكــــــــــر الجـــــــــــــــــــزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل......م. ماهر العبادي


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (26 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه فينك من زمان


----------



## baker alrawi (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا
جااااااااااااااااااري التجميل


----------



## shimaa farouk (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي مشكله في تنصيب integration API لل primavera p6.7 اثناء عمليه database configuration بيطلع error مش عارفه ايه السبب بالظبط بس البيانات اللي بحطها كلها صح ومتفعله عندي وبشتغل عليها سواء username ,password,databsename ,address host,port كل دول موجودين صح وبرضه بيطلع error
ارجو حل للمشكله دي .


----------



## الف مبروك (31 يناير 2012)

_شكرا ويارب يكون شغال_
​


----------



## cromba (3 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*

ana nazelt el program bas by2oly fy moshkela f el license momken 7ad ysa3edny


----------



## great_hope2002 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم اخوتى الاعزاء, ولكن هل هذا البرنامج 32 بت أو 64 بت


----------



## fixed (6 فبراير 2012)

هو ده الاصدار الكام


----------



## mmhsakmk (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## abueida (13 فبراير 2012)

ما هي طريقة تشغيل ال 6 files ز


----------



## ghost man (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dr.usama (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## m_sweedy (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجارى التحميل والتجربة​


----------



## adel salama (28 فبراير 2012)

عطاكم الله العافية


----------



## Ahmed.cu (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سامي ادور (2 مارس 2012)

*ألف شكر عالبرنامج*​


----------



## tifa_go555 (6 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## محمد النواري (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على البرنامج الرائع

تم التنزيل بنجاح ولكن للأسف نزلت الملفات لكن الdata base موش شغالة و كل شوية تظهر ادخل كلمة المرور ادخل admin يقول لازم نعمل ظبط للDATA BASE 

نرجو الافاده


----------



## unlimited (11 مارس 2012)

محمد النواري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على البرنامج الرائع
> 
> تم التنزيل بنجاح ولكن للأسف نزلت الملفات لكن الdata base موش شغالة و كل شوية تظهر ادخل كلمة المرور ادخل admin يقول لازم نعمل ظبط للdata base
> 
> نرجو الافاده



نفس المشكلة 

اتمنى الاخ القدير كاتب الموضوع او من لدية الحل الايضاح ولة جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_tohame (26 أبريل 2012)

الفيل مش موجود


----------



## M.A.MOTAAL (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akmq (24 يناير 2013)

لاسف مش شغال صح, والاه في طريقه تانيه


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو من احد يكون حمل البرنامج علي جهاز يشرح لنا طريقة تفعيل البرنامج و جزاكم الله خير لاني محتاجه جدا جدا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 أغسطس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل اخي الكريم برجاء رفع لينكات التحميل مرة أخري وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------

